# Anyone else with strange hobbies?



## moonvine (Oct 7, 2005)

I'm what I like to call an "extreme shopper." I got up at 5 am today, went
to the grocery store, bought 5 bags of stuff for $9.03. To work by
7:30, worked til 6:00. Then to the grocery again for stuff I forgot,
another 4-5 bags of stuff for $8.32. To Walgreen's - my most expensive
stop at $17.80. Then to Target, got 2 bags of cat food, 20 lb of cat
litter, 3 quarts of oil, Lysol spray disinfectant, Lysol liquid
disinfectant, 3 packages of light bulbs - $15.21. Got home about
8:30 pm. I usually go to some sort of store almost every day, but if I
spend more than $10 I get a little peeved. Anyway, that's what I have
been doing lately!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 7, 2005)

I collect Halloween decorations, vintage fortune telling cards and Monster toys and memorabilia. Is that strange enough?


----------



## moonvine (Oct 7, 2005)

That's really neat! How many decks of vintage fortune telling cards do you have?

I have some friends who collect Halloween decorations. They throw a party every year..their entire house and yard is covered.


----------



## 1300 Class (Oct 7, 2005)

I write alot, does that count?


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 7, 2005)

moonvine said:


> That's really neat! How many decks of vintage fortune telling cards do you have?



I have a bunch of Tarot and fortune telling decks. But only about 3 or 4 that I consider *really* old. The oldest ones I have are from the 1920s and 30s. Really neat art.

But my favorite Tarot deck is actually from the mid 90s. The Halloween Tarot. I just love it.


----------



## Tragdor (Oct 7, 2005)

I read a lot of philsophy, poltics, and economics books just for fun. Not sure it that is really strange though


----------



## 1300 Class (Oct 7, 2005)

Believe me Tragdor, its not strange at all.


----------



## moonvine (Oct 7, 2005)

There are lots of tarot decks I think are neat, but I content myself with looking at them online since I am not able to read them effectively.

http://www.aeclectic.net/tarot/cards/tarot-of-cat-people/

I also love these, while they are not tarot cards:

http://wolfdreamer.com/anicard.htm


----------



## MissToodles (Oct 8, 2005)

Tragdor said:


> I read a lot of philsophy, poltics, and economics books just for fun. Not sure it that is really strange though




My boyfriend reads a lot of philosophy. As an English major, I feel it is my duty to tell him: read some fiction! At least he finished _Hard Times_ recently. 

moonvine: I'm really into transporation history and nyc subways & buses. I explore routes and stations I've never been to before, take railfanning trips and get exicted when I see a certain model train that doesn't belong on a particular line. I also read a lot of books about the infostructure of the city. Also read up on Robert Moses.

I like to explore "destitute" neighborhoods and view the urban ruin for myself. I don't know why I have a fascination with them.


----------



## fatlane (Oct 8, 2005)

I draw picutes of fat women. While highly appreciated by a core of fans, I have to admit it's a weird hobby.


----------



## moonvine (Oct 8, 2005)

fatlane said:


> I draw picutes of fat women. While highly appreciated by a core of fans, I have to admit it's a weird hobby.



I don't think that is a weird hobby at all


----------



## blueeyedevie (Oct 8, 2005)

I to draw pictures of fat women (if you want to put it that way) it has become the latest hobby that has gotten stares from the family. My mom, my nephew who is 13 looks at me with (what were you thinking looks) However when the 13 year old comes up to me and tells me one of my Oil paintings of a ssbbw figure is pretty I find a lot of pride in that. So I paint also a lot of different things. I collect carnival glass and trinket boxes. Does begin obsessive about ever thing count, or jumping from one project to the next count. That could also be a hobby. One word bipolar... SMILES...


----------



## Webmaster (Oct 8, 2005)

My hobbies are not exactly strange, but they are a bit unusual for someone in my age group and educational level. Apart from loving to read a very wide variety of things (from Sci-Fi to tech manuals to classics to pop lit to numerous magazines), I _love_ video games. I have all of the consoles (XBox, PS2, GameCube, DS, PSP, etc.) and probably every single racing game ever made. I spent an ungodly amount of time with the Gran Turismo games alone. 

My love of racing games transcends into the real world. I also love to tune and modify cars. That's supposed to be a thing for kids in their late teens and 20s, but I get a huge kick out of my modified and supercharged Acura RSX (I also do road testing for the foremost Honda/Acura tuner in the US) and can spend hours studying datalogs and then tweak the car's ECU for that extra bit of performance at the drag strip. As part of all that, I wrote FAQs on supercharging and ECU tuning and programming on various enthusiast sites.

My other major hobby is computers and mobile electronics. That ties in with my work (publishing magazines) and running the websites. 

My interest in size acceptance and love of fat women I do not consider a hobby. That is simply part of me.


----------



## blueeyedevie (Oct 8, 2005)

Gaming is a hobby? I thought that was a natural part of life!!! Least around this house it is. I have a slightly embarrassing admit, My gaming is more towards the Disney games and I kick butt in the fighting games espically Def Jam Vendetta. While the other games in the house is more along the lines of Final Fantsey, anything to do with blood and violence, a lot of thought and planning oh and poker..


----------



## Jes (Oct 8, 2005)

I like beads--buying them, using them, and reading about them. They've been used for rituals and currency in many cultures for a very long time, and when I began really studying them, I got even more interested. I was in The Hague in April, Paris in May and Boston in September, and yes, I made sure to visit a bead shop in all 3 places. I like to compare, and my customers really seem to like it when I tell them my selection comes from around the world (and I can tell them a bit about their use or origin, now and then). I'm disappointed that I wasn't yet so into beads when I was in Egypt a few years back. I hung out with some Bedouin women selling necklaces and I only bought one. I should've bought them all! Anyway, I think the 'odd' part of this hobby for me is that I can spend hours pouring over things, and come out of a shop to meet my friends hoolding only a tiny bag (like...uh...a dimebag size bag ifyouknowwhati'msayingandithinkyoudo) to show for all of my time! People usually just roll their eyes.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 8, 2005)

Webmaster said:


> I _love_ video games. I have all of the consoles (XBox, PS2, GameCube, DS, PSP, etc.) and probably every single racing game ever made.



That's awesome! Another video game fanatic. I'm an avid gamer and have just about every system made. Including the more obscure ones like the Lynx and 3DO.

My thing is RPGS and action platform games. The next games on my must have list are Castlevania-DS, Medievil-PSP, The Nightmare Before Christmas PS2 (Of course) and Fable the lost chapters -XBOX.


----------



## Transplanted.Magnolia (Oct 8, 2005)

Here at our house we feel kind of like our hobbies take us out of the norm. I have always been artsy craftsy, and lately I've been making art trading cards with images of BBW. I sold two of them on Ebay and it thrilled me ridiculously. My boyfriend introduced me to anime several years ago, and now we watch it together all the time. Most recently we bought several boxed sets of Robotech. We've been watching them steadily for the past few days. Then there's the video games. Although our parents have a difficult time understanding why we didn't put them aside with our childhood, we can't stop. I also have an obsession with the PC version of the Sims 2, and I'm quite attached to all my characters. And speaking of obscure video game systems, last week we were cleaning out a storage closet and found our Odyssey 1. I think we've collected just about one of everything.


----------



## Webmaster (Oct 8, 2005)

Jack Skellington said:


> That's awesome! Another video game fanatic. I'm an avid gamer and have just about every system made. Including the more obscure ones like the Lynx and 3DO.
> 
> My thing is RPGS and action platform games. The next games on my must have list are Castlevania-DS, Medievil-PSP, The Nightmare Before Christmas PS2 (Of course) and Fable the lost chapters -XBOX.



I was at E3 this past summer, for the first time. What an event! The good news/bad news, of course, is that it's going to cost us gamers big to get all those fancy next-gen consoles. Can't wait anyway. As for older consoles, I had most of those, too, though not the 3DO. I think my favorites were the Colecovision and then the vastly underappreciated Atari Jaguar.


----------



## moonvine (Oct 8, 2005)

Jes said:


> People usually just roll their eyes.




Yes, I tend to be enthusiastic about my hobby and get really excited and tell people how little I paid for all this food and how they can do it to, and they usually roll their eyes. Or want me to give them some of the free stuff.


----------



## moonvine (Oct 8, 2005)

> That's awesome! Another video game fanatic. I'm an avid gamer and have just about every system made. Including the more obscure ones like the Lynx and 3DO.



I love video games, but only play PC games...I don't have any consoles...


----------



## GreatScott (Oct 8, 2005)

I play competitive Scrabble and stamp my money and track to see where it goes.

Is that weird enough?


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 8, 2005)

I am an avid collector of fatabilia. I've run out of places to display it.

I have some _gorgeous_ sculptures/figurines and great art prints. And other odds and ends (pillows, jewelry, ceramic tiles, etc). 

I also _love_ collecting artists' renditions of....moi! hey, that's fatabilia too, no?

Below is the "one that got away". I lost a bid on eBay and have never seen it again. wah!


----------



## rainyday (Oct 8, 2005)

Woodworking and restoration--not really weird other than that it's typically a mens hobby. My next project is sitting out in my garage but I probably won't get started on it it til next spring. It's a 90-drawer revolving hardware cabinet that came out of an old hardware store. Needs to be totally stripped and have the label and knob hardware restored. Some of the moulding at the base also needs to be recreated. When I'm done it's going to hold all my sewing and craft notions.

I also collect lots of different antique things, mainly old textiles, lace, sewing patterns, desk items, hankies and furniture. I have some especially cool printed novelty hankies from the 50's, but mostly I like things that are older than that.

Now after reading this thread I sense a budding interest in beads also coming on


----------



## ataraxia (Oct 8, 2005)

I do several strange things:
- I install and play with Operating Systems for fun. This includes trying to kill my computers on purpose.
- I'm a fractal artist - go see my home page.
- I'm a literary geek of both the philosophy and science fiction sorts.
- I've got a sizeable collection of esoteria and occultish stuff. I know about stuff like ceremonial magic.
- I am (of course) an Erisian. If that don't beat all, I'll be gobsmacked.


----------



## fatlane (Oct 8, 2005)

That's a nice hand, but it don't beat a queen-high straight flush!

(lays out cards on table...)


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Oct 8, 2005)

SoVerySoft said:


> I am an avid collector of fatabilia. I've run out of places to display it.
> 
> I have some _gorgeous_ sculptures/figurines and great art prints. And other odds and ends (pillows, jewelry, ceramic tiles, etc).
> 
> ...



This is one of my wife's and mine guilty pleasures!


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Oct 8, 2005)

ataraxia said:


> I do several strange things:
> - I install and play with Operating Systems for fun. This includes trying to kill my computers on purpose.



You should meet my brother! He has tried to install and ran every intel based operating system he could get his hands on. And, if it's not Intel based, chances are he got an emulator somewhere running it.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 8, 2005)

Webmaster said:


> I think my favorites were the Colecovision and then the vastly underappreciated Atari Jaguar.



I bought the Jag when it came out and it was a nice system. The lack of games was really frustrating though. I got sick of Trevor McFur being the only game available for months after the system's launch pretty fast. I eventually traded it in because I was really irritated that the promised RPGs never got released. I think an RPG game did eventually get released after the Jag's demise by a home-brew company. 

My favorite under appreciated console is the Dreamcast. That machine rocked! I was sad to see it fail.


----------



## moonvine (Oct 8, 2005)

GreatScott said:


> I play competitive Scrabble and stamp my money and track to see where it goes.
> 
> Is that weird enough?




I track my money, but haven't gotten the stamp yet, so it doesnt' work very well


----------



## Obesus (Oct 8, 2005)

Reading about the history of WWII aircraft, researching incredibly tedious details and photos and then making and painting models to museum quality; collecting graphic novels and comic books; collecting Call of Cthulu palying cards, books and other materials with drive and energy and then desperately trying to find a few folks to play the RPG, the card game and the live game, collecting...oh...old Tarocchi decks (Tarot)..that is apparently a few of us...collecting gems and minerals, making incense for magick rituals by hand, collecting, restoring and selling vintage furniture, jewelry, clothing and odd items...oh...and collecting antique poisons, chemicals and fire extintuishers (the glass kind)....how about that? Eh?


----------



## fatlane (Oct 8, 2005)

I just make Andrew Jackson look like Frank Zappa...


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 9, 2005)

I once discovered a word that described my weird, unsatisfiable hobby... Bibliomania, a strong desire to collect books. I'm a Bibliomaniac.

Actually, I collect lots of stuff. I'm an admitted packrat. I realize at some point I'm going to need to get rid of this junk before I'm unable to leave the house. If someone finds an object, and it exists to be collected, I probably have a collection of it. 

For example, I have a collection of functioning Iomega storage hardware, aka, Zip, Jaz, Clik, Bernoulli drives, disks, and I/O cards. (Iomega is famous for producing products that are usually 2 years late for the market.


----------



## rainyday (Oct 9, 2005)

Fuzzy said:


> I have a collection of functioning Iomega storage hardware, aka, Zip, Jaz, Clik, Bernoulli drives, disks, and I/O cards. (Iomega is famous for producing products that are usually 2 years late for the market.



Fuzz, I'm with you on the biblomania thing, but I think the above may be the strangest hobby so far lol.


----------



## Brenda (Oct 9, 2005)

I have a few odd hobbies. I play scrabble obsessively, I collect American Girl dolls and there clothing and accessories and I am a compulsive yardsaler. Today I combined two of my obsessions by scoring a big lot of American Girl doll clothing at a yard sale. 


Brenda


----------



## Tina (Oct 9, 2005)

moonvine said:


> Yes, I tend to be enthusiastic about my hobby and get really excited and tell people how little I paid for all this food and how they can do it to, and they usually roll their eyes. Or want me to give them some of the free stuff.



Moonvine, I'd love to hear how you do it. And BTW, good to see you -- LTNS.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Oct 9, 2005)

I'm not sure about major hobbies per se... But I am also an avid gamer, only for the computer. However, I do currently own a working Atari (3 to be precise) and... drumroll... a Commodore 64!!! Old school right there, though it is barely operational by now. The two best games ever: Agent USA and Chomp!
Lots of reading, but always something with either Science Fiction (Isaac Asimov and Orson Scott Card's Ender series comes to mind) or World War II. I love reading and watching anything about World War II, and lately I've been trying to download the episodes of Band of Brothers, an HBO special... Writing when I can, though it's limited to short stories and some poems... and I used to think I was a pretty active movie watcher, but I've come to the conclusion lately that I have yet to crack the surface on great movies.
Oh, and baseball. Fantasy baseball on Yahoo is my addiction. Shame it's over now.... Gotta prepare for March!


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 9, 2005)

MissToodles said:


> I like to explore "destitute" neighborhoods and view the urban ruin for myself. I don't know why I have a fascination with them.



I've always had that hobby too. There's something peaceful about it.


----------



## fatlane (Oct 9, 2005)

Speaking of book collecting, I do recall a pastime of mine... map collecting. I LOVE MAPS!


----------



## MissToodles (Oct 9, 2005)

fatlane said:


> Speaking of book collecting, I do recall a pastime of mine... map collecting. I LOVE MAPS!




I can be amused by a map for quite awhile yet it hasn't improved my sense of direction and I have trouble being guided by one.


----------



## MissToodles (Oct 9, 2005)

Santaclear said:


> I've always had that hobby too. There's something peaceful about it.



I don't know if I find it peaceful. Part of the reason I enjoy it is because some of the poorer neighborhoods in the city have interesting architecture or neat graffiti murals. I'll take trips down the Concourse staring at it all. I'm a bit upset by the old Loew's theater being built into a series of stores thus ruining its grand facade and marquee.


----------



## Jes (Oct 9, 2005)

SoVerySoft said:


> I am an avid collector of fatabilia. I've run out of places to display it.
> 
> I have some _gorgeous_ sculptures/figurines and great art prints. And other odds and ends (pillows, jewelry, ceramic tiles, etc).
> 
> ...



this item is AWESOME! it reminds me of the Boteros at the Boston Fine Arts Museum right now (a fat family--or rather, one 'puffed up with air,' which is what Botero says his figures are. My fat ass, but anyway--a father, mother, daughter, dog and cat) all in a row, inside the entrance. 
What IS that item, though? Beyond the figures, what's the dish meant to be used for?


----------



## Jes (Oct 9, 2005)

Obesus said:


> Reading about the history of WWII aircraft, researching incredibly tedious details and photos and then making and painting models to museum quality; collecting graphic novels and comic books; collecting Call of Cthulu palying cards, books and other materials with drive and energy and then desperately trying to find a few folks to play the RPG, the card game and the live game, collecting...oh...old Tarocchi decks (Tarot)..that is apparently a few of us...collecting gems and minerals, making incense for magick rituals by hand, collecting, restoring and selling vintage furniture, jewelry, clothing and odd items...oh...and collecting antique poisons, chemicals and fire extintuishers (the glass kind)....how about that? Eh?




boring, pedestrian.

haha. just kidding!


----------



## Obesus (Oct 9, 2005)

LOL....get it? "Jes cute"....ooooooh, collecting horribly bad puns and spoonerisms...I forgot that hobby! This is a really fun thread though..I love getting a chance to hear about other folks and their hobbies....mucho insight and good sport!


----------



## Loscos (Oct 9, 2005)

Its not really strange, but I collect games, and and dvds as best I can. I'm starting of collecting old Transformers toys for some reason, because they're cool.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Oct 9, 2005)

Um, well, I'm a gaming girl. I play pretty much only PC games, though I do own the X box version of Buffy the Vampire Slayer and also play Bushido Blade on the Playstation. But my current love is Everquest 2, which my hubby and I can often be found playing together. We own his and hers Alienware computers (ask me sometime about my love hate relationship with Alienware), and have a great, geekified time playing together. 

Other than that, I'm fascinated with history, particularly medieval to Elizabethan social history in the UK and most particularly that pertaining to women. My honey's interest is much broader, but also much deeper (he reads The Domesday Book for "fun"). We scored several hundred pounds (money wise) of books at a bookstore on our last trip to London, which we had mailed home to us. He's read and reread his enormous collection three times; I'm still getting through mine. Historical fiction is much easier to digest, though depending on the authors I have lots of concerns about the veracity of what they're saying.

Other than that, I'm pretty devoted to my house rabbits, which is pretty unusal, or so I'm told.


----------



## Mr. Brian (Oct 9, 2005)

I also draw big gals. 






... and what some might think an even stranger hobby, I restore vintage International Harvester yard equipment.






To folks on the outside I am indeed an "odd bodkin".

Mr. Brian

Snapple Real Fact #2 _Animals that lay eggs don't have belly buttons_


----------



## moonvine (Oct 9, 2005)

Tina said:


> Moonvine, I'd love to hear how you do it. And BTW, good to see you -- LTNS.



Hi Tina! Great to see you too! You should call me again sometime...I don't think I ever got your number. It was private on my caller ID.

Anyway, yall remember, Tina asked! 

I have been extreme shopping for the past 2 months. One of my best days came yesterday, when I bought 50 packages of Sara Lee lunchmeat (the single serve kind, which is pretty handy for me being a single person, and if I can't eat it all I will give some away) and made $36. I had a pretty good week last week too - saved $84 in one trip. My average grocery trip is now way under $10. It is awesome. 

Some of the many things I have gotten free include deoderant, tomato sauce, vinegar, spices, air fresheners, toothpaste, lunch meat, spray starch, mustard, hot sauce, seasoning packets, chex mix, light bulbs, fruit rollups, cookie mix, brownie mix, muffin mix, and the list goes on and on. I don't pay over .50 for cleaning products now, either.

Extreme shopping involves stockpiling. Stores run sales on a 3 month basis. So when the item is on sale, you purchase enough of it to last 3 months, so that you never have to buy it when it is regular price. Using coupons when you purchase your items makes them very low priced or free. 

If you want to try it out, http://www.thegrocerygame.com is a good resource. She has a free Walgreen's list, and a $1 month trial for her regular list. http://www.dealagogo.com has some of the same information, but it takes a lot more time to sift through it. If you have any questions, feel free to PM or email me

By the way, going to 5 or 6 stores in one day and lugging back all your booty is not bad exercise!


----------



## rainyday (Oct 9, 2005)

Impressive, Moonvine!

You may know this trick too, but here's one for those who shop online. Before you shop, do a Google search using these terms: 
"name of store" coupon* code*

The quotation marks and asterisk (*) are important.

You'll turn up a ton of sites with online coupon codes you can use. Takes some digging to find ones with decent coupons, or coupons that haven't expired, but you can save quite a bit for a few minutes work. There are often codes for freebies too. Using Office Depot codes, for instance, I've gotten a free set of luggage, a free 5" portable TV and a free mini fridge that plugs into the jack in a car for trips. You can usually find a code for most any large online retailer if you search.

Here's a sample search for Office Depot, one I use a lot:
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=%22office+depot%22+coupon*+code*


----------



## bigsexy920 (Oct 9, 2005)

I feel totally lame. I really dont have any hobbies I dont collect anything and I dont think Im all that ceative. Ok I better start looking for something to do


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 9, 2005)

Jes said:


> this item is AWESOME!...What IS that item, though? Beyond the figures, what's the dish meant to be used for?



Isn't it amazing? I was SO bummed when I got outbid. I keep looking for it to be relisted, or perhaps another one exists somewhere?

I'm not sure what it is. Maybe it's one of those change and cufflink holders for a man's dresser? or a serving dish for nuts? (I mean you put nuts in it - it's not for nutty people to use. Altho...  )

Anyone else have a guess?


----------



## vaikman (Oct 9, 2005)

I am often to be found out in a garage under a car and I just love it, but if you start to think, is it wirth to spend that time under 1,5 tons of iron??
Well I think so lol


----------



## moonvine (Oct 9, 2005)

SoVerySoft said:


> Anyone else have a guess?




I thought it was a soap dish. No real reason why, just the way it is shaped.


----------



## Aliena (Oct 9, 2005)

I crochet and crochet, and crochet!! I make afghans, pot handles, booties, couch pillow covers,...I crochet. I also like collecting unique lamps, (small ones) and I have a ton of unfinished short stories on my hard drive. Maybe one day I will put them all together, finished, with my poetry and get a small book published; maybe.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 9, 2005)

moonvine said:


> I thought it was a soap dish. No real reason why, just the way it is shaped.



Yeah, I can see what you mean. But I think it's made of wood...(tho' I can't be sure)


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Oct 9, 2005)

strange by most accounts. believe it or not, i didn't fall after it was taken...or ever.

aaron£


----------



## fatlane (Oct 9, 2005)

That looks painful. I will now go engage in my current hobbies instead of taking up contortionism.


----------



## Gordo Mejor (Oct 10, 2005)

Do you have one of the old 20 mb Bernoulli drives?


----------



## Gordo Mejor (Oct 10, 2005)

... and what some might think an even stranger hobby, I restore vintage International Harvester yard equipment.

You're not alone. We share bathrooms with the local Sprint office. One fellow there keeps old Cub Cadet catalogs in the bathroom so he can read them while he's occupied.

Makes me wonder about any company that puts a magazine rack in the men's stalls. lol


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 10, 2005)

vaikman said:


> I am often to be found out in a garage under a car and I just love it, but if you start to think, is it wirth to spend that time under 1,5 tons of iron??
> Well I think so lol



What do you do when you're there?


----------



## Mr. Brian (Oct 10, 2005)

Gordo Mejor said:


> You're not alone. We share bathrooms with the local Sprint office. One fellow there keeps old Cub Cadet catalogs in the bathroom so he can read them while he's occupied.
> 
> Makes me wonder about any company that puts a magazine rack in the men's stalls. lol



It's called "White and Yellow Fever". A disorder that has also been known to come in other colors too. i.e. Green and Yellow, Red and Silver, Orangey and Off Tan.

Mr. Brian

Snapple Real Fact #69 _No word in the English language rhymes with month_


----------



## Goreki (Oct 10, 2005)

I collect, cut pictures from, and then discard the free newspaper at train stations every day. Eventually, I plan to buy a box to collage them all on, and laquer it.

I have a stack of magazines that i've been collecting from op shops that is higer than my head (I'm six foot.) that i keep promising myself i will throw out.
eventually.


----------



## fatlane (Oct 10, 2005)

vaikman said:


> I am often to be found out in a garage under a car and I just love it, but if you start to think, is it wirth to spend that time under 1,5 tons of iron??
> Well I think so lol



... I stopped reading just before "iron" and had a nice bit of WG fiction...


----------



## MissToodles (Oct 10, 2005)

moonvine said:


> By the way, going to 5 or 6 stores in one day and lugging back all your booty is not bad exercise!



I visited deal a go go and it made my head spin. I don't have the room or patience to scoop out such deals right now but thanks for the links!


----------



## Deidrababe (Oct 11, 2005)

I am into Scrapbooking and card making.

I can't focus too well and therefore can't really get into any strange hobbies, but....I must say, I've read some GREAT stuff on here!

I'm jealous of the strangeness!

have fun people!

Deeds


----------



## jamie (Oct 11, 2005)

I am not sure it is all that strange, but a few people have looked at me oddly when I told them I am obsessed with cemeteries. Wherever we go, I always try and find at least one, more if I am able, and when we just happen to pass one along the road, I slow down to see if it is worth a longer gander.

Mostly it is the statuary that exists in the older locations, but I just like them in general. I am in no way goth or interested in hauntings and the occult, I just like the resting places. My favorite is a little hidden place that unless they have a family member buried there, noone would ever know about. You have to drive into the middle of nowhere up on a knob in Parksville, KY. The location is surrounded by the woods and most of the tombstones and markers are hand made and decorated because most of the people buried there were too poor to plan for a burial. It is almost always perfectly quiet there. 

Everything else I would call a hobby is pretty normal. I start crocheting projects that I never finish, play Sudoku, and collect small cloth covered books.


----------



## Jes (Oct 11, 2005)

jamie said:


> I am not sure it is all that strange, but a few people have looked at me oddly when I told them I am obsessed with cemeteries. Wherever we go, I always try and find at least one, more if I am able, and when we just happen to pass one along the road, I slow down to see if it is worth a longer gander.



Not odd at all. I am also a major cemetery fan. I try to visit all that I can, as well. Saw 3 very nice ones in Boston the other week--the old headstones with the fantastic carvings of Death and Time fighting over the lit candle. I love studying funeary monuments.


----------



## jamie (Oct 11, 2005)

Jes said:


> Not odd at all. I am also a major cemetery fan. I try to visit all that I can, as well. Saw 3 very nice ones in Boston the other week--the old headstones with the fantastic carvings of Death and Time fighting over the lit candle. I love studying funeary monuments.



I need to make another trip up north, I ony visited two cemeteries when I was in NH. I am sure there are some great sites there!


----------



## Carol W. (Oct 11, 2005)

I also love cemeteries! Don't get to them so much anymore because it's so hard for me to walk around, but I used to go sit in them and enjoy the beauty and the peace. Spent a good amount of time in them in my younger days, and it was time pleasantly spent. 

I also collect old horror and vampire stories, and anything to do with the old Universal movie monsters, especially Bela Lugosi, but I'm not so sure that's even that strange anymore. Lots of people love Lugosi and the old horror movies, and collect related memorabilia. I have a VERY old collection of Famous Monsters of Filmland magazines in my cedar trunk.....

I also collect pink depression glass....just the pink stuff, I don't like any other colors. I guess that's about as strange as I get!


----------



## moonvine (Oct 11, 2005)

I was in some really neat cemeteries in New Orleans. I hope they survived the hurricane. Lots and lots of history there.


----------



## OriginalCyn (Oct 11, 2005)

moonvine said:


> I'm what I like to call an "extreme shopper." I got up at 5 am today, went to the grocery store, bought 5 bags of stuff for $9.03. To work by 7:30, worked til 6:00. Then to the grocery again for stuff I forgot, another 4-5 bags of stuff for $8.32.



DO you mind my asking just what it is that you can buy multiple bags of for relatively little money? The usual "rule of thumb" is that each bag of groceries will average around $10, and that's why I'm asking this weirdly-personal question.

Do *I* have a weird hobby? I create ceramic art that is not-the-usual-stuff. Much of what I do is like abstract expressionist painting, only on clay. Strictly non-functional stuff, often decorative, but sometimes just plain "unusual" and not necessarily "pretty".


----------



## Jes (Oct 11, 2005)

OriginalCyn said:


> Do *I* have a weird hobby? I create ceramic art that is not-the-usual-stuff. Much of what I do is like abstract expressionist painting, only on clay. Strictly non-functional stuff, often decorative, but sometimes just plain "unusual" and not necessarily "pretty".




ooh, tell me more. sometimes my pottery is more decorative than functional, too...ok, well, more something than functional, but whatever. What kind of studio do you work out of?


----------



## moonvine (Oct 11, 2005)

OriginalCyn said:


> DO you mind my asking just what it is that you can buy multiple bags of for relatively little money? The usual "rule of thumb" is that each bag of groceries will average around $10, and that's why I'm asking this weirdly-personal question.



Through stacking of coupons and rock bottom sales


----------



## OriginalCyn (Oct 11, 2005)

Jes said:


> ooh, tell me more. sometimes my pottery is more decorative than functional, too...ok, well, more something than functional, but whatever. What kind of studio do you work out of?



I work out of my local community college, the College of San Mateo. Most of the pics of my work are posted here ('though I don't have pics of my VERY latest works posted yet): http://groups.msn.com/AstarteGalleryandDecor

Do you have a Web site for your art?
Cyn


----------



## Jes (Oct 11, 2005)

OriginalCyn said:


> Do you have a Web site for your art?
> Cyn



what a nice question! but i don't make art--it's all functional stuff (yes, it can be artistic, but i consider myself a ...craftswoman? artisan? not an artist). I toyed with doing a nice website for my jewelry-making business, but i'm kind of not good with the more technical side, and I had to let the dream go. I'll look at your pix tomorrow, thanks!

(I work at the local Arts League, though I may be running a studio and teaching there soon. Not through any huge talent on my part though, I assure you of that)


----------



## MissToodles (Oct 11, 2005)

You would love Woodlawn Cemetery here in the Bronx.http://www.thewoodlawncemetery.org/










http://sandstead.com/woodlawn/


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 11, 2005)

OriginalCyn said:


> I work out of my local community college, the College of San Mateo. Most of the pics of my work are posted here ('though I don't have pics of my VERY latest works posted yet): http://groups.msn.com/AstarteGalleryandDecor



Nice work, Cyn!


----------



## CaramelThunder (Oct 11, 2005)

I collect Hello Kitty stuff and i have a very nice angel collection(150)


----------



## Jes (Oct 11, 2005)

re: woodlawn.

Me? i'm sure I would. I've been by it, I think, in the car...oh, no, that was a big cemetery near Park Slope. I can't keep my boroughs straight, sorry!

My (American) family is all buried at Resurrection Cemetery. Ever hear of it? The famous Resurrection Mary allegedly calls it home. creeeeepy.


----------



## MissToodles (Oct 11, 2005)

Jes said:


> re: woodlawn.
> 
> Me? i'm sure I would. I've been by it, I think, in the car...oh, no, that was a big cemetery near Park Slope. I can't keep my boroughs straight, sorry!
> 
> My (American) family is all buried at Resurrection Cemetery. Ever hear of it? The famous Resurrection Mary allegedly calls it home. creeeeepy.




I never heard of it! The cemetery you refer to is Greenwood, in Brooklyn. It is lovely but not nearly as grand as Woodlawn. Plus Herman Melville is buried in Woodlawn!


----------



## jamie (Oct 11, 2005)

MissToodles said:


> You would love Woodlawn Cemetery




oooh...coolness, thanks for the links, J!


----------



## Zoom (Oct 12, 2005)

I used to have all sorts of hobbies when I was a kid, mostly collecting different things (bottlecaps, TV Guides, rocks, paper clips, marbles, dominoes, playing cards (not trading cards), stamps, rubber bands, gum foil wrappers (thought I could make a Mt. Palomar-style reflecting lens-- HA!), Matchbox cars, colored pencils (today known as "pencils of color"), and Lego blocks). Once I became an adult I collected comic books and classic video games; my current hobbies are collecting great music and great-to-read books.

My biggest non-FA passion is playing the online game Second Life, but as there can be BBWs in the game it's not _entirely_ non-FA.


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 12, 2005)

Music recording.....

I make some strange music sometimes.... I've tried all kinds of music experimentation.. I simple 4 track recordings of real instruments....like shakers, triangles, guitars, lap harps, mandolins, keyboards, and other cheap instruments that you find at the dollar general...kazoos, juice harps, various percussion instruments, noise makers of all sorts. I am a huge collector of instruments...and I love to make something creative in my recordings....

I guess this is sorta strange...but I have been a music maker for a long time..and I love experimenting with all sorts of instruments..whether I make something that even remotely resembles a song or just something thats ambient, relaxational...or pure chaotic noise.


----------



## Zandoz (Oct 14, 2005)

rainyday said:


> Woodworking and restoration--not really weird other than that it's typically a mens hobby. My next project is sitting out in my garage but I probably won't get started on it it til next spring. It's a 90-drawer revolving hardware cabinet that came out of an old hardware store. Needs to be totally stripped and have the label and knob hardware restored. Some of the moulding at the base also needs to be recreated. When I'm done it's going to hold all my sewing and craft notions.
> 
> I also collect lots of different antique things, mainly old textiles, lace, sewing patterns, desk items, hankies and furniture. I have some especially cool printed novelty hankies from the 50's, but mostly I like things that are older than that.
> 
> Now after reading this thread I sense a budding interest in beads also coming on



Hello Rainy! Have you ever run across anyone who knows anything about restoring old sewing machine cabinets? We inherited a pair of old Singer trundle operated machines, in two different style wood cabinets. The veneer is in pretty rough shape.


----------



## James (Oct 14, 2005)

I spend hours, sometimes days designing, planning, cutting and spraying multi-layer stencils. I mainly work on canvas, human subjects - Sometimes I stencil clothing and occasionally I do a few small street pieces (nothing too intrusive or on private property tho)...

I'd love to do a stencil of a BBW - if anyone is interested then let me know. I'm pretty busy at the moment (working on some breakdancing stormtroopers - its a long and weird story...) but I tend to work in bursts on different pieces so i'd be willing to give it a shot in the near future...

here's a few small pics.

A birthday present for a mate





George Orwell





A couple of 2-layers of some friends


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 16, 2005)

I collect wigs, styrofoam wig heads and costumes for no reason. My bedroom looks like a wax museum, I rarely let anyone in there.


----------



## ChickletsBBW (Oct 16, 2005)

wow.. this is a really great thread.. it's very cool to see all the different things people do/collect for hobbies.

well, it's not so much of a hobby as part of my life as I'm a musician and I love to play my flute..anywhere, anytime.. love it 
I also have been collecting unicorn figurines since I was a little girl and in the past 5 years I have started collecting the 'collectable' Barbies (still in the box that you never take out).


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Oct 17, 2005)

Does singing in choirs count?


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Oct 17, 2005)

I sing also and am involved in a group here in Asheville, NC called Womansong. Check us out at www.womansong.org! Also sing with the NAAFA Fat Freedom Singers, but we haven't been together since the convention in 2004...hope to see the other four gals together again next summer.

The other strange hobby for me is a lifelong interest in the paranormal. This year I have actually joined a local Ghost Trackers/Hunters group. I am learning to use the new equipment/technology and just had some fun at Asheville's oldest mansion called the Smith-McDowell House last week. Great fun and really thrilling plus you meet really interesting people.
Hugs, Kara


----------



## zynth (Oct 17, 2005)

I don't think i have many hobbie let alone any strange ones :O Well normally hobbies i play for my local football team (soccer, for most of you ) but strange, well i wouldn't classify it strange but i do like collecting Spider-man memorabilia, i just love Spidey!


----------



## Webmaster (Oct 17, 2005)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> The other strange hobby for me is a lifelong interest in the paranormal. This year I have actually joined a local Ghost Trackers/Hunters group. I am learning to use the new equipment/technology and just had some fun at Asheville's oldest mansion called the Smith-McDowell House last week. Great fun and really thrilling plus you meet really interesting people.



Hmmm... this is really interesting. Like a lot of people, I enjoy reading fiction and watching movies about paranormal activities. In the same respect, I absolutely do not believe in it, at least not in the ghost hunting sense. Is there really a scientifically sound-enough basis of data to seriously suggest the existence of tangible ghosts and similar?


----------



## Cat (Oct 17, 2005)

While they're not all strange, here are a few of mine:


Collecting hotel pens from hotels I've visited. The collection has grown pretty large over the past 10 years or so. Huge chain hotels are often disappointing as their pens aren't "unique" to that particular hotel. The best ones are the oddball middle-o-nowhere pens.
Collecting Halloween Kelly dolls. Me loves 'em. I'm not into "Barbies", but her little sister dressed in Halloween costumes tickles me. It's a fun collection that comes out once a year and then is hidden away in a box until the following year.
Pop-ups. I have loved pop up books for years and have recently begun creating my own pop up cards. 
Websites. It's not just a job, it's an adventure. I think I've learned more about how to do websites from my hobby ones more so than the ones I do for work. The work ones are often driven by committees, which by design mucks 'em up until they're as boring as heck. 
Photography. Digital cameras have really opened this up for me. I mean, I liked photography in the "old days" with basic film cameras, but digital really enables me to pretty much photograph anything and everything without worry of excess expense. My hubby and I both share this hobby. Our newest collection of photos is the "Roadkill Collection". Watch for it on a newsstand near you!
Another hobby that my hubby and I share -- digging old bottles. This was his hobby alone, but now I'm into it, too. Granted, he does most of the digging, I just look at the privys he's dug out, help him take the antique bottles to the car and sell the finds on Ebay. It's a messy hobby (my poor Bug has suffered with the mud accumulation), but it can also be quite lucrative. 
Since I now live on a hobby farm, I've taken up canning stuff. We have fruit trees, and a huge garden each summer. I hate to see things go to waste, so a'canning I go. I have been trying to invent new recipes as well as create the old stand-bys. Best new one this year: Raspberry Lime Jam. 
That's about all I can think of now. I'm sure there are others.


----------



## Cat (Oct 17, 2005)

James said:


> I spend hours, sometimes days designing, planning, cutting and spraying multi-layer stencils. I mainly work on canvas, human subjects - Sometimes I stencil clothing and occasionally I do a few small street pieces (nothing too intrusive or on private property tho)...



James, those are awesome! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SummerG (Sep 29, 2006)

this is a great thread.... kept me on my procrastination train for 1/2 an hour!! so, i don't think my hobbies are strange(or are they? lol) but here they are...


Neopets
Scrabble
Crocheting (hats & scarves)
Poker
Food Photography
Collecting Hippos & Giraffes


----------



## wrench13 (Sep 29, 2006)

OK time for me to confess:

I play fiddle and have and know a huge collection of scottish bagpipe tunes ( lot of other types of music too, but them scot tunes just reverberate around in my head for days)

I impersonate a pirate from 1725 and have a complete personae ready to whip out at a moments notice, incuding my education, parental history, eating preferences and other daily minutia. Makes for great fun at Renn Faires and now that I've been performing at them ( see http://thebrigands.com ) it comes in handy. 

I collect large scale black powder naval cannons. 

I like to fix and restore old motorcycles ( and not nessesarily valueable ones)


----------



## elle camino (Sep 29, 2006)

James said:


> I spend hours, sometimes days designing, planning, cutting and spraying multi-layer stencils. I mainly work on canvas, human subjects - Sometimes I stencil clothing and occasionally I do a few small street pieces (nothing too intrusive or on private property tho)...
> 
> I'd love to do a stencil of a BBW - if anyone is interested then let me know. I'm pretty busy at the moment (working on some breakdancing stormtroopers - its a long and weird story...) but I tend to work in bursts on different pieces so i'd be willing to give it a shot in the near future...
> 
> ...



these are absolutely fantastic.


----------



## lemmink (Sep 29, 2006)

Love the stencils. 

I'm also a big fan of cemeteries. On my lunch breaks at my last job, I used to buy a sandwich and wander around the nearby cemetery. Interesting story: one of the women buried there was incredibly rich and married a poor, younger man. Everyone accused him of just being in it for the money. When she died, he bought a large square of land and built a huge ballroom underground for her, with mirrored walls and chandeliers - a crypt that exhausted all the money she had willed him. The rest of the land he gave to the community as a graveyard. True story.

My other hobbies include reading, writing, internet and bothering my boyfriend.


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 29, 2006)

Webmaster said:


> Is there really a scientifically sound-enough basis of data to seriously suggest the existence of tangible ghosts and similar?


Not sure, but I also don't think there's a scientifically sound-enough basis of data to seriously suggest that it's impossible for ghosts to exist.  I personally file stuff like that under "possible until proven impossible". Besides that, it's fun for some, and scares the hell out of others.

>_>
<_<

*raises hand*


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 29, 2006)

I like to read things like phone books and lists of zip codes. Maps too.


----------



## Lear (Sep 29, 2006)

my odd hobbie is foam fighting, midevil combat with well padded pvc


----------



## ATrueFA (Sep 29, 2006)

I have many hobbies some stranger than others:

1) Classic cars - have a 52 Rolls Silver Dawn rotting away in the driveway.

2) Old houses - Currently restoring an 1890 Queen Anne

3) Antiques - Have a house full...

My strangest:

4) I collect and restore vintage tube recording and audio equipment and do "vintage" recording of local bands using only restored vintage tube equipment. I even have a vintage record lathe.

5) I design and build electrostatic speakers systems and tube audio equipment.

6) I am into UK medival history and architecture.


Dave


----------



## roundbird (Sep 29, 2006)

SummerG..Where in the world do you keep the giraffes and hippos?
And isn't it costly to feed them?


----------



## Durin (Sep 29, 2006)

Lately my biggest Hobby is playing Dungeons and Dragons. Something that I enjoyed doing in middle school, and something that I am happy to have as a hobby again.

Also I read and collect Sci-Fi/Fantasy Books.

Home Coffee Roasting

Plinking


----------



## Dibaby35 (Sep 29, 2006)

Hobbies..okay well first off playing a mmo online game called Lineage2 and actually schedule my life around it..lol..silly me

I also collect old crock bowls and some pink depression glass called "open lace". It's nice to collect things that can also be functional


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 29, 2006)

I used to collect tattoo flash art, I just loved seeing all the different stlyes and designs


----------



## MoonGoddess (Sep 29, 2006)

_I collect vintage aurora borealis necklaces...my favorite is Lisner. 

This be my latest piece of booty...argh!_


----------



## elle camino (Sep 29, 2006)

that necklace is breathtakingly gorgeous. consider me jealous, lucky girl.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Sep 29, 2006)

MoonGoddess said:


> _I collect vintage aurora borealis necklaces...my favorite is Lisner.
> 
> This be my latest piece of booty...argh!_




That is cool. Lisner really made nice stuff.


----------



## MoonGoddess (Sep 29, 2006)

_I have just one thing to say Elle....Ebay! I have never paid more than 20.00 for a necklace._


----------



## MoonGoddess (Sep 29, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> That is cool. Lisner really made nice stuff.



_
Thank you, darling Jack! I just cannot resist having something that beautiful hanging around my neck. And I must say, I admire a man who knows the Lisner brand._


----------



## blueeyedevie (Sep 30, 2006)

Newest hobby I am addicted to the, Big Brain Acadamedy Game , and Zoo Typhoon on DS. I still draw but I can't keep my hands off the DS.


----------



## MoonGoddess (Sep 30, 2006)

_I feel so out of touch. I know nothing of these games_!


----------



## Chode McBlob (Sep 30, 2006)

My hobbies are building and collecting platsic model kits, mainly cars. This hobby has a stigma of being a kid's hobby. I've been doing it since I was a kid. I'll be 52 in a few months. I know many model builders that are well into adulthood and not too many that are kids any more. But it still has that stigma. I build to a much higher quality level and so do many other adults. Some model builders build scale models that look so realistic that when seen in a photograph that gives no sense of the actual size they have been mistaken for full scale. Some of my own look that good too. 1/25 scale Example below, images are larger than actuall size:











Another hobby is racing nitro powered R/C cars. I started with that hobby when I was 28 y.o. back in '83. My Dad certainly thought it was a kid's hobby. Back then you didn't have as many types as there are today. No RTR (Ready to run). Kits only which is the only way to go for me. The type of car I did from '83 to '92 was 1/8 scale on road and it was a thouroghbread racer. Quite expenseive too. $600 for a rolling chassis, $250 for an engine, $50 for the exhaust system. And the radio from $150 to $300. Plus tools and all other support equipment. The cars were all-wheel drive, fully independent suspension, and 2-speed automatics. They pioneered that technology which is commonplace today in R/C cars. They are about the size of an atache case, weigh a little more than 6-1/2 lbs and have a 2 Hp, 35,000 RPM engine. Zero to 70 mph in 2 seconds flat. Literally. When the car was "hooked up" it drove like it was on rails. At least I am a skillfull enough driver to blast it around that way and frankly would amaze people that never saw these type R/C cars before. I raced them in a club in organized events. I've been out of the hobby for 14 yrs but got back in last spring, not quite as deep as I used to be, but I spent about $950 so far. Here is my old R/C racer below.











I also like tropical freshwater aquariums and have a 45 and 75 gallon tank. They are temporarily empty now becuase I had a job change last year and I don't quite have enough room in my apartment and I want to get a house anyway. When I have the house I wil get back into that hobby. I started that when I was a kid too. This time all I need to buy is the livestock.

So those are my major hobbies.


----------



## Xenophon (Sep 30, 2006)

Philosophy, classical music, ancient (Greco-Roman) literature, and interior design. Pretty goddamn "strange" hobbies for a heterosexual young man


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 30, 2006)

I have some hobbies. I dont consider them weird, but who knows? 
I collect Christmas items, any and all. I like to read about greek mythology, I try NOT to miss anything on the History channel involving Roman History, I scrapbook, do ceramics, sew, crochet, and I collect books on art ranging from tattoo art (I don't have any tats) to the french renaissence painters, to sculpture. I collect and read all of the chicken soup for the soul books. I collect baseball cards and also have a collection of matchbook covers. I also have a collection of quotes, yes I said quotes.


----------



## kathynoon (Oct 1, 2006)

Mine are:

- Shot glasses from various locations. I have most states, thanks to an ex who was a long distance truck driver. I have more than I have room for now.

- Miniature playing cards.

- Clowns. I have a collection of Emmett Kelly and Emmett Kelly Jr. Also stuffed clowns, and clown candles.

- Dolls and stuffed animals that sing, dance, laugh, or make silly noises. My living room is covered with them, and sometimes I get them all going at once. 

- Reading headstones. I love to find the best sayings.

- Playing bingo.

- Doodling geometric patterns.

- Doing math and logic puzzles.

- Watching little kids shows.


----------



## biodieselman (Oct 1, 2006)

I enjoy gardening. My wife says I like to see things grow. We have a California native garden by the pool yard, no watering nor care. I'm in the process of removing the spent spring/summer vegetable garden to succession plant the fall/winter garden as garden beds come empty. Mild Los Angeles winters allow us to grow the sweetest carrots, fresh crisp delicious broccoli & sugar snap peas, mmm sugar snap peas.:eat1: We also are experimenting this winter with Siberian tomatoes which were planted 6 weeks ago. We also have rare fruit trees, grapes & blackberries.:eat2: 

Gardening & camping in Americas' beautiful parks with our travel trailer aren't unusual hobbies though. The hobby that gets a double take is when people ask about the biodiesel bumper stickers on the back of my truck. Yes, I use to laugh at people with bumper stickers but I'm proud of making a difference. I'm cleaning up green house gas, haven't bought any fuel from gas stations since December 2005 & I'm not funding terrorists. I recycle used waste vegetable oil into biodiesel in my garage.


----------



## I Like Tang (Oct 29, 2006)

Mines simple yet expensive sadly...

JEEPING!!






ladys im telling you, its even more fun with the top and doors off, blasting down the highway to the Jersey shore with a surfboard in the back

-johnny


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 29, 2006)

I collect pumpkin themed items, siamese cat paintings and figurines, coffee/tea mugs, Tom Clark gnomes, antique floral decorated china, decorative tea sets and antique fairy tale books. I also provide Triple Play themes for a local country radio station. I'll try to explain this: the game is called Triple Play. 3 songs are played that have a common theme. The caller that guesses the theme wins a prize. Example: theme - Rain - songs: I Love A Rainy Night - Eddie Rabbit, The Georgia Rain - Trisha Yearwood, She's My Kind of Rain - Tim McGraw. I have a notebook with pages and pages of themes. I write up themes about 3 to 4 times a year and usually print out about 7 to 8 pages worth. I really enjoy coming up with unusual theme ideas - a recent one was Wal-Mart. Anyway, hubby thinks I'm obsessed with it. I just have a lot of fun with it.  
Hubby collects antique toy pencil sharpeners. Our hallway is decorated with his collection. He also collects Doc Savage paperbacks. And we are both crazy about books. When we last moved, most of our packed boxes were books!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 29, 2006)

MoonGoddess said:


> _I collect vintage aurora borealis necklaces...my favorite is Lisner.
> 
> This be my latest piece of booty...argh!_


That necklace is gorgeous!


----------



## MoonGoddess (Oct 30, 2006)

_Thank you Punkin! I love this one in particular...but I have soft spots for all of my AB collection. 
Here is the very latest acquisition...it is from another estate sale via Ebay.
The picture does not do it justice. Very shiny, and quite a heavy piece.






I probably buy more of these trinkets than I should. But I do view them as something of an investment. And believe me, I get a lot of stares and compliments when I wear them._


----------



## yasuko_latexcat (Jun 14, 2007)

I like to collect role playing game rules... Even though I'm not a gamemaster.


----------



## stan_der_man (Jun 14, 2007)

I have a collection of high voltage transformers, and antique volt meters (1898 is my oldest, the others from WWI & WWII). I used to have a transformer that could shoot a bolt of electricity through a wall but with a child around, I got rid of that one.

fa_man_stan


----------



## imfree (Jun 14, 2007)

ATrueFA said:


> I have many hobbies some stranger than others:
> 
> 1) Classic cars - have a 52 Rolls Silver Dawn rotting away in the driveway.
> 
> ...



WOW!, electrostatic speakers are GREAT STUFF!!!, they breathe life into music and simply have to be heard to be believed! They are expensive and challenging to build, too. I'm impressed.


----------



## imfree (Jun 14, 2007)

Electronics has been my hobby since childhood, when I built my first kit, a Knight Kit 12 Watt tube-type hi-fi amplifier. I've designed and built 
equipment as complex as my FM-Pup 2 Watt FM Stereo Broadcast Transmitter.
I've been into VLF Natural Radio, I affectionately refer to as
EarthRadio. Using a magnetic pickup coil sensor 50 feet behind our house and
a very sensitive, highly filtered receiver that is little more than an extreme
audio amplifier, I listen to sferic's, tweeks, (hopefully as sunspot activity reaches
maximum) whistlers, and other Earth/space signals. I've been in it for about a year and a half. I'm having a world of fun listening to the sounds and developing increasingly more sensitive equipment!


----------



## PamelaLois (Jun 15, 2007)

Jes said:


> re: woodlawn.
> 
> Me? i'm sure I would. I've been by it, I think, in the car...oh, no, that was a big cemetery near Park Slope. I can't keep my boroughs straight, sorry!
> 
> My (American) family is all buried at Resurrection Cemetery. Ever hear of it? The famous Resurrection Mary allegedly calls it home. creeeeepy.




I live not far from Resurrection Cemetery, it is in the southwest suburbs of Chicago. We used to drive by there on Halloween when I was a teenager, hoping to see Mary walking down Archer ave. 

http://www.ghostresearch.org/sites/resurrection/

The other haunted spot near me is Bachelor's Grove forest preserve, a former cemetery.

http://www.prairieghosts.com/bachgrov.html

Chicago has it's wackiness factor, a kind of hobby for me


----------



## kerrypop (Jun 15, 2007)

hobbies.... I've been playing a lot of civilization III (I'm SO BAD! but it's fun anyway) and Sims (the original, not that new fangled sims 2 crap) and I think I'm going to hook up zoo tycoon tonight/tomorrow, just for fun.


I think another hobby of mine is cuddling. I love having a cup of tea, and cuddling in bed with a book, or preferrably with stan, so we can just talk the night away. 

weird hobbies? Crochet? sleeping? *OH here's a weird one*. I LOVE love love love looking up furry websites. I am not sexually attracted to furries, and I don't particularly like the sexual pictures, I just like all the cute cartoon animals. 


yep.


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 15, 2007)

Some of my 'unusual' hobbies...

1. I love to read - not any particular 'subject' most of the time it's Information Technology or Statistics books (to keep current careerwise).
For enjoyment - I will read most any other subject from animation to zoology... I just enjoy reading period  

2.Cookbooks: I enjoy cooking,looking at Old Cooking Shows on TV and reading old cookbooks. 

3. Vintage sport clips. Most of the time I'm posting either clips of Wrestling/Weightlifting or Bodybuilding events. Other sport stories do interest me as well...

4. Strength training - especially enjoy reading about 'old school' training methods that were utilized from [1900 - 1960]. Also interested in the 'non-traditional' areas of strength training.

5. Listening to some of the Old Time Radio shows. As a kid I was big into reading the reprints of the old Pulp Novels like 'The Shadow', 'Doc Savage- Man of Bronze'. I enjoyed the rebroadcast of the The Shadow radio adventures with Orson Wells.

6. I enjoy listening to current music;but, will listen to Classical and Big Band Music and Jazz.

7. Math Puzzles/Backgammon/Board Games

8. Comic Book/Sci Fi conventions. I enjoy meeting some of the stars of television shows from my childhood; along with the ProWrestler appearences or whomever else would be there. 


(below is a picture from one of the Comic Book Conventions I attended this past Spring. The actress is Noell Neill (The First Lois Lane) from the Adventures of Superman TV show from 1952-1957.


----------



## Lady at Large (Jun 15, 2007)

I don't have any really unusual hobbies, just slightly sad. 

Back in the good old days when I had time I loved fanfiction, and playing any pc game made by maxis (sims, sim city, etc)...they own me!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 19, 2007)

tonynyc said:


> Some of my 'unusual' hobbies...
> 
> 8. Comic Book/Sci Fi conventions. I enjoy meeting some of the stars of television shows from my childhood; along with the ProWrestler appearences or whomever else would be there.
> 
> ...



Tony!
Oh my goodness! I didn't know that she was still around! I loved the old Superman TV show.

~Punkin


----------



## supersoup (Jun 19, 2007)

some of these are repeats from elsewhere:

collecting souls

being awesome

acquiring/wearing goofy hats

drawing ridiculously awful stick people renditions from real life, and lettering...i love to sketch out my own sorta font things...

obsessing over things.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 19, 2007)

tonynyc said:


> 8. Comic Book/Sci Fi conventions. I enjoy meeting some of the stars of television shows from my childhood; along with the ProWrestler appearences or whomever else would be there.



NERD!!!  

And I mean that as a compliment.


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 19, 2007)

Punkin1024 said:


> Tony!
> Oh my goodness! I didn't know that she was still around! I loved the old Superman TV show.
> 
> ~Punkin



*The fan turnout was unreal - Ms. Neill's table was placed towards the back of the convention room and for good reason. The place was mobbed witha long line fans wanting to say hello. I almost felt bad for some of the other stars that showed up- cause most of the folks ignored them. The folks that came there ranged in ages from kids to folks in their sixties.* 




Jack Skellington said:


> NERD!!!
> 
> And I mean that as a compliment.



*LMAOF : I'll make sure to be the toughest nerd around *


----------



## Pookie (Jun 19, 2007)

I collect vintage and modern My Little Pony, I had them when I was a little girl in the 80's and started re-collecting about 6 years ago.

I now have 956 ponies, lots of mint on card pony clothes and lots of odd random bits of pony memorobelia such as tape players, bags, childrens clothes, slide puzzles....

This is a photo of my vintage ponies (no modern ones here.... so even MORE in my flat in reality!)


----------



## dreamer72fem (Jun 19, 2007)

Now THAT is a lot of My Little Ponies...cool stuff.
Stacey


----------



## Crumbling (Jun 19, 2007)

I do craft type stuff, which is apparently unusual for a grown man.

I make chainmail and twisted wire jewelry. In fact I did it for a living at one point. Now I keep it to one ongoing project and the odd gift for friends.

I've kept my fingers busy with origami since I was about 10, and I'll actually wear out a bootlace a month with practicing knots.

I compose Haiku.

I don't consider collecting RPGs overly strange but I do that too, and I'm part of a small press company that publishes it's own games.

The 'room full of dolls' thing freaks me out though. :shocked:

'Cos you cannot 100% guarantee that they're not going to come alive in the night, steal my soul and cut my heart out...  

...What!? It happens! :blink:

Ponies are probably safe enough though, 
they'll have a much harder time wielding cutlery with thier evil little hooves 
;-P


----------



## Esme (Jun 19, 2007)

Your work is gorgeous, Crumbling! I'm envious... I love jewlery like that.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 19, 2007)

Pookie said:


> I collect vintage and modern My Little Pony, I had them when I was a little girl in the 80's and started re-collecting about 6 years ago.



Wow!!! That is a terrific collection!!


----------



## volatile (Jun 19, 2007)

OMG. That's like My Little Poney heaven. lol


----------



## PamelaLois (Jun 19, 2007)

The jewelry is just fantastic, now you make me want to learn ANOTHER hobby on top of the ones I already have. Lets make a list........
Quilting
Sewing
Crochet
Tatting (lacemaking)
Beading
Cross Stitch
Ribbon Embroidery
Cooking
General time wasting
Drinking Diet Dr. Pepper
Sleeping late
Reading "For Dummies" books to learn new crafts and hobbies
Attempting to play piano
Attempting to learn Arabic
Trying to find a man that likes short round women who cook


----------



## Pookie (Jun 19, 2007)

LOL... yeah, ponies dont have oposeable hooves.. you are safe  

And thank yous for the compliments, stuff of nightmares for some people I am sure, but they make me happy!


----------



## stan_der_man (Jun 19, 2007)

Pookie said:


> I collect vintage and modern My Little Pony, I had them when I was a little girl in the 80's and started re-collecting about 6 years ago.
> ...





volatile said:


> OMG. That's like My Little Poney heaven. lol



Or plastic horsie hell  (Just kidding...)

fa_man_stan


----------



## biodieselman (Jun 19, 2007)

I collect used waste cooking oil and turn it into gold. It's good for the planet and, I can't help it, but a huge smile washes over my face every time I drive past a gas station. 

View attachment resize1.jpg


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 19, 2007)

Crumbling said:


> I do craft type stuff, which is apparently unusual for a grown man.
> 
> I make chainmail and twisted wire jewelry. In fact I did it for a living at one point. Now I keep it to one ongoing project and the odd gift for friends.
> 
> ...




Crumbling,
My first reation when I saw your artwork was..."cool"! Lovely work, you'd probably do well at Renaissance Fairs. I imagine you get lots of requests for the jewelry as well as the chainmail. 

Thanks for sharing!

~Punkin (I kept your images in my reply because I believe they're good enough to see again and again!  )


----------



## Brenda (Jun 29, 2007)

"The 'room full of dolls' thing freaks me out though.

'Cos you cannot 100% guarantee that they're not going to come alive in the night, steal my soul and cut my heart out... ""

Mine have only done that on the rare occasion they have sensed fear.

My doll collection is pretty vast but I limit the number of dolls so I can add more outfits and furniture for each doll. One would think a 8 year old girl was in residence not a 37 year old.


----------



## marlowegarp (Jun 29, 2007)

tonynyc said:


> 5. Listening to some of the Old Time Radio shows. As a kid I was big into reading the reprints of the old Pulp Novels like 'The Shadow', 'Doc Savage- Man of Bronze'. I enjoyed the rebroadcast of the The Shadow radio adventures with Orson Wells.



I am really into those too. I really want to do a rap album with samples from the Shadow radio series on it. I wouldn't be rapping though. That would be bad.

I'm a fan of the Bold Venture series with Bogart and Bacall as well.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jun 29, 2007)

I used to collect Beatles books, records, etc, press clippings, but I gave that up in high school and gave them all up to other Beatle freaks.

I used to collect vinyl of all kinds, bands that interested me, cheesy stuff (Herb Alpert), early blues 78's but I gave them all away.

I used to collect every bottle of alcohol I ever drank while I was a freshman in college. After collecting a staggering amount of bottles, I threw them away, more out of shame than anything else. Didn't even collect the 5 cent deposit, but I did earn a reputation as party girl extraordinaire.

I had a few antique books that my mom gave me as an early inheritance, but I gave them away as well.

Now, I collect leaves from travels and paste them on memory books, and collect some rare coins. 

Pretty boring stuff, I know.


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 29, 2007)

marlowegarp said:


> I am really into those too. I really want to do a rap album with samples from the Shadow radio series on it. I wouldn't be rapping though. That would be bad.
> 
> I'm a fan of the Bold Venture series with Bogart and Bacall as well.



What are the Bold Venture series? are these radio broadcast with Bogart and Bacall?

An interesting topic amongst radio fans of the show was which actor had the best 'laughter' : Orson Wells, Bill Johnstone or Brett Morrison. 

The Shadow (1994) movie with Alec Baldwin pretty good. It's too bad that they did not do another. 

I also found the Shadow movie serial (1940) enjoyable as well. You'll have to excuse the Asian American stereotypes. It starred Victor Jory as 'The Shadow' (he later played a island chief in the Steve McQueen classic Papillion) and character actress Veda Ann Borg (as Margo Lane). Veda later starred in the 1st season of the Adventures of Superman in 1952. One of the rare villians who were killed on the tv show. In2tv.com has the full shows on their site. 

*The Shadow(1940) The Shadow Attacks -Chapter 2* 

http://www.dailymotion.com/relevanc...1npkw_the-shadowthe-shadow-attacks_shortfilms 

------------------------------------------------------
*The Shadow in Review *

http://www.spaceports.com/~deshadow/


----------

